# Need Retouching?



## kcgrlcloud92000 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I need before and afters for my website I will be launching soon. I'm willing to do FREE retouching in exchange for use of the before and afters on my site.  You must have copyright as well as permission from the people in the photograph.  Here is one of my websites kaciesloane.com. This is not the website I will be putting the photographs on.

Here are the types of photographs I need:

-Family Portraits
-Engagement and wedding photos (loose headshot)
-45-60 year old single men and women (facebook profile like)
-20-30 year old single men and women (facebook profile like)
-Person with acne

Please PM me if interested!!!


----------

